# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет ноутбук ThinkPad X1 Extreme

## Labs

*
Минск, 31 августа 2018 г.* — Lenovo представляет пополнение премиальной линейки ноутбуков ThinkPad X1. Первый 15-дюймовый ноутбук этой серии — ThinkPad X1 Extreme — впервые получил выделенную видеокарту NVIDIA. ThinkPad X1 Extreme ориентирован на продвинутых пользователей и просьюмеров, нуждающихся в тонком и лёгком ноутбуке, подчеркивает их индивидуальность и при этом способен справляться с ресурсоёмкими задачами.
Новый *ThinkPad X1 Extreme* идеален для работы с приложениями, обрабатывающими большие массивы данных. Он отлично подходит для редактирования видео и фото, графического рендеринга, приложений виртуальной и дополненной реальности. Благодаря совместимости со всеми популярными гарнитурами пользователи могут наслаждаться погружением в виртуальные миры с минимальными задержками и использовать ноутбук для образовательных, тренировочных, медицинских задач и моделирования. Видеокарта NVIDIA GeForce® 1050Ti открывает перед пользователями обширные игровые возможности.
*ThinkPad X1 Extreme* отличается высокой прочностью и выносливостью. Четыре слоя усиленного углеродного волокна формируют корпус верхней крышки, включая центральный слой, поглощающий удары и сотрясения. Основной корпус из нового алюминиевого сплава эффективно отводит и рассеивает избыточное тепло, выделяемое мощной начинкой.

*Работайте в полную силу*
Благодаря компактному и мощному *ThinkPad X1* Extreme рабочее место можно организовать где угодно: дома, в офисе, в кафе или в самолёте. Вес ноутбука — ключевой фактор при принятии решения, брать ли его с собой, отправляясь в путешествие. X1 Extreme весит от 1,7 кг, что на 12% меньше его популярного собрата ThinkPad T580, и при этом новинка не заставляет жертвовать производительностью.
Сочетание процессоров Intel Core 8-го поколения, в ассортимент которых входит и 6-ядерный Core i9, до 64 Гбайт оперативной памяти и возможность комплектации сдвоенным твердотельным диском PCIe SSD в конфигурации Raid 0/1 обеспечивает максимальную производительность, когда-либо демонстрированную устройствами серии X1.
*ThinkPad X1 Extreme* — отличный инструмент для совместной работы: микрофон дальнего действия и аудиосистема с технологией Dolby AudioTM Premium обеспечивают чистый звук и комфорт во время видеоконференций. До 15 часов автономной работы позволяют трудиться в полную силу в течение всего дня и развлекаться после его окончания, не беспокоясь о заряде батареи. Благодаря технологии быстрой зарядки Rapid Charge батарея X1 Extreme заряжается до 80% номинальной ёмкости всего за 60 минут. Не обошлось и без фирменной клавиатуры ThinkPad Keyboard с ходом клавиши 1,8 мм.

*Играй*
Конструкция *ThinkPad X1 Extreme* стала ответом Lenovo на запросы пользователей, которым необходима повышенная прозрачность и универсальные технологии, подходящие для решения как личных, так и профессиональных задач. Возможность выбора сенсорного экрана обеспечивает комфорт, сравнимый со смартфонами и планшетами. Функции голосового управления с персональными ассистентами Cortana Premium и Amazon Alexa обеспечивают новый уровень взаимодействия пользователя с ПК.
Любители казуальных игр оценят великолепный UHD дисплей с диагональю 15,6 дюйма и технологию объёмного звучания Dolby Atmos®, позволяющую наслаждаться настоящим 3D звуком через совместимые наушники, а также плавную графику, обеспечиваемую видеокартой NVIDIA GeForce® 1050Ti MaxQ.
Более того, дисплей *ThinkPad X1 Extreme* поддерживает воспроизведение видео в формате Dolby VisionTM HDR, давая возможность наслаждаться высоким качеством картинки во время просмотра программ на стриминговых сервисах.
Новый ноутбук *ThinkPad X1 Extreme* — не просто сильная и выносливая рабочая лошадка. Он успешно заполняет пробел между профессиональными и игровыми ноутбуками, предлагая просьюмерам универсальное решение для большинства задач.
Профессиональным пользователям, нуждающимся в лёгких и компактных рабочих станциях, сертифицированных на совместимость с популярными специализированными приложениями, следует обратить внимание на модель *ThinkPad P1.*

----------

